# David Brown owners



## pipeliner (Jan 27, 2017)

Is there any david brown tractor clubs in the united states. I know there is one in the UK but to far away. Any david brown tractor owners out there. I have two david brown 995/6. Im new to the forum. Im just learning about the david brown line of tractors. I know they were pretty good tractors in their day. Also looking for a 
4x4 david brown if anyone has one for sale


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Well after a 190 views and no responses I took a look around. There are three David Brown discussion groups on Facebook........send them a request to join, but you need to be a Facebook member.


----------

